# فتوى ضرب الزوجة لزوجها(عجبى)



## sony_33 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*حيط: بعد أقل من يومين من إصدار عالم دين سعودي فتوي، يبيح فيها للزوجة الحق شرعًا في الدفاع عن نفسها إذا تعرضت لاعتداء من الزوج، أصدر قيادي إسلامي بارز في تركيا فتوي أمس " الأحد" بالمضمون نفسه.

واللافت أن الفتويين لاقتا تأييدًا أزهريا، حيث أعلن الشيخ عبدالحميد الأطرش، رئيس لجنة الفتوي بالأزهر، مشروعية ضرب الزوجة لزوجها للدفاع عن النفس.

صرح الشيخ عبدالمحسن العبيكان، عضو مجلس الشوري السعودي، عالم الدين، لإحدي الصحف السعودية، بأنه " إذا بادر الزوج باستخدام الضرب يحق للمرأة الدفاع عن نفسها، واستخدام نفس وسيلة العنف لرد الضرر عنها" .

وأضاف ، بحسب جريدة " المصري اليوم" : " إذا أمكن ضرب الزوج بغير الجارح (السكين أو الخنجر)، ننظر، فالسوط أخف من العصا، ثم السوط يختلف علي مراتب، فالضرب بالسوط من الجلد ليس كالضرب بأسلاك الكهرباء ونحو ذلك" .

وأكد القيادي الإسلامي التركي البارز فتح الله جولن، الذي يقيم في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، في فتوي له أمس، أن للزوجة الحق في ضرب زوجها دفاعًا عن نفسها، قائلاً: " لو لم تدافع المرأة عن نفسها وترد ضرب زوجها لها بالضرب"

فإن هذه جريمة أخري، وعلي من يضربها زوجها أن تتعلم رياضات الدفاع عن نفسها كالكاراتيه والجودو والتايكوندو، ولو لطمها زوجها لطمة، فيحق لها أن تلطمه لطمتين، فهذا دفاع مشروع عن النفس»، مشيرًا إلي أن النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم لم يضرب زوجة له مطلقًا.

وفي القاهرة، رحب الشيخ عبدالحميد الأطرش، رئيس لجنة الفتوي بالأزهر، بالفتويين، وقال: " يجوز للزوجة شرعًا أن تضرب زوجها دفاعًا عن النفس، ولكل إنسان أن يدافع عن نفسه، ولا فرق في ذلك بين رجل وامرأة، أو عظيم وحقير، لأن الناس جميعًا أمام الله سواء، وإذا تعرض إنسان للضرب فلا يجوز له أن يسكت علي ذلك" .
ودى حالنا بعد هذة الفتوة








*​


----------



## sameh7610 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*ههههههههه


موضوع رائع سونى​*


----------



## sony_33 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*انت الاروع يا صديقى شكرا
هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sedra (28 أكتوبر 2008)

لاا تعليق

ربي يهديك ان شالله


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أكتوبر 2008)

[FONT=[B][/B]"Arial"]مرسي اخي سوووني

وربنا يهدي الشيوخ اصحاب الفتاوي اياها

ربنا يباركك حبيبي سوني​[/FONT]


----------



## aymanfree (28 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ليك يا سونى على الموضوع الجميل ودلوقتى اللى مش عارف يعمل اية يطلع فاتوة (حاجة ببلاش كدة )ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sony_33 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا يا احبائى والقادم فتوى
 يجوز ضرب الولد لابوة
ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## dark_angel (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*الحمد لله ان الواحد مش منهم كان زمان كرامته بقت فى الارض و مراته بتضربه*
*و الحمد لله مرة تانى ان احنا معندناش حد فاضى علشان يطلعلنا فتاوى زى اللى بيطلعوها دى*
*ارحمنا يالله*​


----------



## zama (1 نوفمبر 2008)

حاجات غريبة جدا


----------



## بحبك يا رب (1 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل يا سونى


----------

